# Ancestry Visa dependent - Unmarried partner



## Lizz94 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help!

I wanted to apply for my Ancestry visa and dependency for my fiance tomorrow (1 March 2017). I do have lots of paperwork proving at least 2 years cohabitation etc, but I decided to call a reputable immigration agency yesterday to ask a few questions. I was told by an agent that in order to prove cohabitation I need a document for each month of the past 24 months proving that my Fiance and I have been living at the same property. So according to them I need 48 different documents with the same address (24 for me and 24 for my partner). This is impossible for us. 

Will I be fine with just 6 - 8 documents each, ranging from early 2015 until now?

Thanks in advance,
Lizz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Home Office applies the same criteria for 'durable relationship' (2-year cohabitation as unmarried partner) as for extension of leave under family route - FLR(M) application. So it's 6 joint pieces of evidence from 3 different sources, or 12 individual pieces, or a combination of the two.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need 6 documents each spread fairly evenly over the last 2 years either addressed jointly or separately.


----------



## Liana13 (May 18, 2017)

Hi Lizz,

Did you come right with your application? 

I am also applying for my UK ancestry visa with my partner (dependant) we have the following documents and just found out we make 2 bookings can anyone confirm the below docs is all good and also confirm if we must have 2 docs with the same docs (basically duplicates)

-	British Birth certificate (MY DAD)
-	British Birth certificate (MY GRANDMOTHER)
-	My vault copy of my birth certificate
-	My passport
-	My partner’s passport
-	My partner ID
-	6/8 bank statements each (2014-2017)
-	Lease in letter (from current landlord)
-	Lease agreement (from previous landlord)
-	3 proof of residence each for each home (12 in total)
-	TB certificate each
-	Email correspondence from 2015 (proof of relationship)
-	Flight tickets to show holidays with another (proof of relationship)
-	Photo’s (2014-2017)
-	Sponsorship letter from my brother in England informing them he will provide us with accommodation and funds
-	Sponsorship letter from my partner’s aunt same as above
-	Correspondence looking for work and signed up to UK recruitment agency
-	Correspondence for my partner with companies interested in him as he is a skilled worker (they are very interested)
-	6 x affidavits from friends and family confirming our relationship
-	Proof of provident fund showing sufficient funds confirmed to come once we leave 
-	Application form 

Anyone have any advise further and if they know if I need to make duplicates of the above for my partner.  and are we definitely able to book same time slots etc.


----------



## Lizz94 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Liana,

Yes I did come right!  My fiance and I have been in the Uk for 2 months now and we love it here!

Your documents look perfect - looks like you have covered everything! Don't stress too much, you will be fine. 

If you're from South Africa I would suggest also joining the Facebook group "South Africans Immigrating/Emigrating/Relocating to the UK" if you have not already. There is so much useful info on there, not only pertaining to your visa but life in the UK as well. 

Good Luck


----------



## Liana13 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks so much for your quick response! Much appreciated.  

Glad to here all went well with you guys and your enjoying it! 

Just to confirm if okay with you did you guys arrange your booking for 2 time slots? and did you have duplicate docs to hand in as the below. Sorry if you wouldn't mind clearing the booking and docs process would be help us a load!


----------



## Lizz94 (Feb 26, 2017)

Many people have been able to book there times together, but when I tried it gave us 2 different days (Mine on a Friday and his appointment on the Monday), so I just paid the extra fee for a "Walk in service" and we both went together the next day. 
I only made copies of some of my documents that were necessary for my fiance - such as the bank statements. We were told that all the funds had to be in the main applicants account and that I had to write a letter saying that my fiance has access to all the funds.


----------



## Liana13 (May 18, 2017)

Oh do you remember how much the walk in fee was? do you not get dates and times and can select and choose from there? 

And my boyfriend who is the dependent has the funds in his account which we have proof of and he has a provident fund proof of funds that he will get before the UK do you think it will suffice? Or should I make a point of the funds being in his account and for the both of us? 

So does all the relationship proof etc have to be in his doc/file or should I be extra safe and just make 2 files of the exact info so they can see it matches etc etc... 

Again I really really appreciate your assistance you have really helped us alot already! :smile:


----------



## Lizz94 (Feb 26, 2017)

The walk in fee was £40 per person, but you do get to select times and dates and will likely get the same date and time. 
I am not sure if this will suffice for the funds - maybe ask this question on the Facebook group I told you about, you will get lots of feedback there from people who have already been through this. I was just told that all funds (for the both of us) had to be in my account and be readily accessible.
All proof of relationship should be in your boyfriends' file - as none of this is relevant to your application, only to his. I just added a copy of my fiance's passport to my application and wrote in my cover letter that I added a copy of his passport to show who the person is that will apply as my dependant. 

But I really suggest joining the Facebook group mentioned, I got all my info on there and people responded immediately to all my questions.


----------



## PrincessKimdaddy (May 29, 2017)

nyclon said:


> You need 6 documents each spread fairly evenly over the last 2 years either addressed jointly or separately.


Is it possible you know the cost to make an application for a Ancestry Dependant visa for my partner and child. I would like to know all the cost so I can start my application


----------



## james272 (May 8, 2018)

Hey there, glad to here it went well! 

My partner and I (she can get the ancestry visa and I will apply as a dependent) are going to apply soon. It may seem like a dumb question but what visa should I apply for as we will be applying at the same time? Do I apply for an ancestry visa also? I don't think I can apply for a spouse visa as she is currently working in the UK. The guidance on the website is very unclear. What visa did your partner apply for? And had your visa been granted at the time of applying?


----------

